# '94 Altima GXE dies



## daddysauce (Sep 8, 2006)

*Situation*: Gf was playing Mario Andretti on a rainy day here in AZ. She hit someone while trying to stop, she said was going about 25-30 mph. Didn't dent anything and only got buff marks. NOW, the car can't go from point A to point B without dying a time or two.

*Dilemma*: The weird thing is, it doesn't sputter and it doesn't really give a warning. Sometimes it will jump once like it was suddenly gonna die but immediately continue running as normal. Otherwise, it will just dies and RPM needle drops to 0. There is absolutely no warning.  

My neighbor said there is some fuel shut-off switch I could check but I have no idea where that is... any help there? Also, if anybody has any other ideas they'd like to share it would be appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no fuel cut-off switch on the altima. check all the connections, like the connection going to the battery (both terminals), the connection to the mass air flow sensor and the connection to the distributor. something could have gotten knocked loose.


----------



## daddysauce (Sep 8, 2006)

K, I'll check those when I get home. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ramzoid (Sep 14, 2006)

*distributor ignition*

hi, is there any problem about removing the distributor ignitor from my Altima 95', i'm trying to clean it due to the same problem that everybody has as I see, it;s full of oil and what size is the o-ring that i must buy to resolve this problem, please help.

thanks

Chris


----------



## Ramzoid (Sep 14, 2006)

now I think i'm in deep trouble, I couldn't place the distributor back, maybe i'm tired and will try for tomorrow, but do you know any trick insted of smashing it to insert it back, and also, can I spray it with oil remover, like flood it with oil remover, please respond ASAP.

thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ramzoid said:


> now I think i'm in deep trouble, I couldn't place the distributor back, maybe i'm tired and will try for tomorrow, but do you know any trick insted of smashing it to insert it back, and also, can I spray it with oil remover, like flood it with oil remover, please respond ASAP.
> 
> thanks



Don't bother replacing the oring. If there is oil in the distributor you have to replace the whole unit. The oil has compromised the electronic intergrity of distributor.

Frank


----------



## Ramzoid (Sep 14, 2006)

Problem fixed, i just cleaned it with carb-clean and put an o-ring replacing the one that had more than 10 years, and problem fixed, now i'm on the road again, thanks anyway.

Chris


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ramzoid said:


> Problem fixed, i just cleaned it with carb-clean and put an o-ring replacing the one that had more than 10 years, and problem fixed, now i'm on the road again, thanks anyway.
> 
> Chris



Ya I keep and eye on that one. some times that works and most of the time it doesn't


----------



## Regni (May 30, 2004)

Does anybody know how to remove the PCValve in a Altima 2.4(1993) without removing the intake manifold?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its a pain in the ass - seriously. 
you can get to it by removing the power steering pump and getting it from there. no matter how you do it, its about a 4 hour job. not one i want to tackle. if you absolutely dont need to replace it, id leave it alone.


----------



## MrJPorter (Aug 21, 2006)

So I am helping out a friend with a 95 altima who is having THE EXACT same problem. I just recently replaced the distributor with a brand spanking new one about 1 month ago. I checked the connections to make sure that they were all good and they were. Also replaced the fuel filter... same problem. We let the car stay on for about 15 minutes in the parking lot and it worked and it stayed on without shutting off, but then I drove it about 5 miles and it cuts off. Any suggestions?


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

MrJPorter said:


> So I am helping out a friend with a 95 altima who is having THE EXACT same problem. I just recently replaced the distributor with a brand spanking new one about 1 month ago. I checked the connections to make sure that they were all good and they were. Also replaced the fuel filter... same problem. We let the car stay on for about 15 minutes in the parking lot and it worked and it stayed on without shutting off, but then I drove it about 5 miles and it cuts off. Any suggestions?


Did you replace the O-ring?


----------



## MrJPorter (Aug 21, 2006)

yes, the o-ring was replaced with the distributor.


----------

